# Hard German paint?



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

What compounds do you all recommend for rock solid German paint? Had a bit of a hard time removing marks from a mates 1 series today, using a das6 pro polisher with hex logic pads 

Cheers 👍


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

What compounds and colour pads did you use? 
Scholl make some very good compounds for harder paints
S3 s17 and s40 are all amazing


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Koch
Designed for the germans by the germans.


----------



## SpikeBC (Jun 18, 2013)

I had the same problem with my 1-series coupe, unbelievably hard paint even compared to other bmw's. Scholl concepts s3 gold plus with hexlogix pads then.
I used cutting pad on worst areas then polish pad followed by a finishing polish (I had menzerna pf4500 with the black finishing pad) good luck mate


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

I started with 105 on an orange pad, then tried fast cut on orange, then tried both on the yellow pad and still wasn't cutting that we'll


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Mf pads are what I found best on my bmw paint went through all the foam ones too

The difference m205 on a mf finishing pad alone made was night and day


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

When diagnosing polishing problems, my check list in order of importance is as follows:

#1 - Technique
#2 - Pad Selection
#3 - Polish Selection
#4 - Machine

*Technique:* With the Megs twins, the Kevin Brown Method is of paramount importance in being able to achieve the desired results. Here is a link to his methodology: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3850157&postcount=4. Given sound fundamental technique, a more advanced trick to help increase the cutting power of M105 is to give the pad a single, very light water spritz, and repeat periodically when the polish starts to dry. This extends the working time, reduces dusting, and also dilutes the viscosity of the lubricants allowing the abrasives to work more aggressively.

*Pad Selection:* For me, pads are more important than polish in terms of influencing your results. The CG's Hex-Logic / B&S yellow pads are decent compounding pads, but today, there are several levels of aggression available above this for DA users. The next step with foam are the Scholl Concepts White Spider Sandwich pads and the CarPro Flash pads.

Equal to or maybe just slightly above this is microfiber; for heavy correction, get the stiffest, thinnest backing you can. Meguiar's MF cutting discs, and their Xtra-cut discs are good options (Providing there are no concave sections you are polishing.), as are the Flexipads MF cutting pads. Hybrid MF / Wool pads are also an option.

Harder to find in some countries, but possibly the ultimate in DA aggression without sticking an 800-grit sanding disc and an interface pad on your machine, are the CarPro Cool Wool pads. These pads are 100%, short-pile merino wool, and their material removal rate is fearsome. They are also extremely durable, easy to clean, quick to dry, and are compatible with most any polish. They leave behind slightly more marring than MF or some of the more modern foams, but still you can often clean it up and finish down in one extra step.

*Polish Selection:* M105 is a very powerful non-diminishing compound in the right hands, but again, like with pads, there are a few more aggressive options available. For non-diminishing compounds Meguiar's #101 is the next step up, and for diminishing compounds the new Scholl Concepts S3 XXL (Which is currently my favorite heavy-cut compound), and Menzerna FG400 (If you prefer using the Zenith Point Method.) are all options.

*Machine:* Today, machine type is less important than it once was due to advances in pad/polish technology, but still larger stroke (15-21mm) DA's, forced rotation DA's, and rotaries can still get the job done faster, and work polishes slightly harder than the common or garden variety 8mm DA's like the DAS-6 and Meguiar's G-series.

Hopefully this helps... If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask. :buffer:

- Steampunk


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Great help that was Steampunk 👍 I've done a friend's bmw in the past and had no trouble but this one is hard as nails, thinking about giving the s3 xxl a go as them seems to get food reviews everywhere


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

scholl range,menzerna,meguiars,and as Allen's mentioned Koch chemie,obviously with the right pad selection as Steampunk has mentioned.
Personally I'd be inclined to use either a forced rotational machine or a rotary,not having them I'd suggest a rupes bigfoot type of machine.


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Steampunk said:


> When diagnosing polishing problems, my check list in order of importance is as follows:
> 
> #1 - Technique
> #2 - Pad Selection
> ...


Done the rear quarter on my own car today, also a German car with hard paint, an Audi A3, and tried megs 105 with the water and a bit more pressure

Safe to say had a lot better results, thanks for the advice Steampunk helped me a lot

Picture of some small scratches I sorted today 👍


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Brett_A3 said:


> Done the rear quarter on my own car today, also a German car with hard paint, an Audi A3, and tried megs 105 with the water and a bit more pressure
> 
> Safe to say had a lot better results, thanks for the advice Steampunk helped me a lot
> 
> Picture of some small scratches I sorted today 👍


Great work! I'm glad that the tips helped... Hopefully you'll now be able to tackle the 1-series. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

I used ultimate compound on mf pads for the first time on my golf and it came up a treat.


----------



## stryder (Jan 31, 2009)

great advice steampunk !


----------

